# Greeting From Charleston, SC



## SCBrian (Oct 31, 2006)

Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself. I'm from just north of Charleston in a town called Goose Creek, Looking through the forums and challanges is such a treat with all the talented folks out there. helped do a haunted house across 3 1/2 backyards for a couple years now and just begining to look at the larger props, and animatronics. My first project this year was a version of MIB with the cavet from the wife that I couldn't buy anything for it (Untill I could show her it worked). So we'l call it a prototype or proof of concept for next year. Went over great for the halloween party Saturday, and Im sure the kids will love it tonite. 

Thanks for all the Ideas I've seen...

-Brian


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Brian. I'm sure you'll find tons of great ideas around here. I'd like to stay and chat, get to know you better, etc (LOL) but today is HALLOWEEN and so I have to run and get busy! Nice meeting you.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You joined just in time to get started on next year's haunt.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Brian.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome SCBrian


----------



## SCBrian (Oct 31, 2006)

slimy said:


> Welcome to the forum. You joined just in time to get started on next year's haunt.


That's pretty much what I was thinking . Now to work out a time line and bargain with the wife...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome-your neighbors must freak out i went to salibury nc (family there) and it's like a ghost town for TOT , i seen a few corn stalks and pumpkins but that was it i just figur thats the way itwas in the bible belt


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Brian.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy
Glad you could join us


----------



## SCBrian (Oct 31, 2006)

pyro1966 said:


> hello & welcome-your neighbors must freak out i went to salibury nc (family there) and it's like a ghost town for TOT , i seen a few corn stalks and pumpkins but that was it i just figur thats the way itwas in the bible belt


C'mon, we're working on coming into modern times, Look just last year we got rid of the mini bottles, and this year we even can get tattoos! I think by 2010 we might even be able to get color cable.... 

But much like Savannah Charleston has it's share of haunts. you gotta love those antebellum houses and civil war ghosts!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SCBrian.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome SCBrian!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard SCBrian.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Oklahoma just got tattoos this year too. SC and OK were the last two states to approve it. Hope you like haunting here!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome Brian


----------

